# Ole' time activity..



## Jace (Oct 20, 2022)

Macrame! 

Did you?

and what was it?

HOw much..or many different things?

Have an example to show?


----------



## Wayne (Oct 20, 2022)

Turkey shoots used to be very popular here in the fall. We never see them much anymore though. (no living things were harmed) They were very good fund raisers, most all schools sponsored them, FFA groups. O coyote our church still has coyote hunts


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 20, 2022)

In the town where I live now, the men (and some women) do things like hunting. The women do crafts during the long winters. Macrame and similar things.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> Macrame!
> 
> Did you?
> 
> ...



This post of yours brought a smile and laughter.  Thanks for that, Jace!

Oh yes, I surely enjoyed trying my hand at that macrame!
None that survived in photo or in real life, to show you 

But oh yes, I remember..... hanging plant pot holders!  

And, belts.  Not fashionable, nor comfortable, nor effective for the purpose! 

I can't remember the other macrame experiments, at this moment, but it was fun learning those knots.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2022)

Yes.  Belts and hanging plant holding things.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 20, 2022)

Yes, To hang pots from the ceiling!  hahaha!  
Had to stop doing it because it irritated the skin on my hands.
We were all so silly, weren't we?


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 20, 2022)

I made several macrame plant hangers. I don’t know even whatever happened to them all, as I downsized, didn’t have porches or patios to hang them from etc. But I did use them while I could.


----------

